# Julie & Julia



## Blue Tick (Aug 3, 2009)

Any fans of Julia Child? Looks like a fun movie.

Julie & Julia


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Aug 3, 2009)

Haven't had a chance to see it yet. A friend is supposed to call me when it's in town. 

Taking the time to go to the movies doesn't happen much around here.


----------



## BJClark (Aug 3, 2009)

it's looks like a good movie..but I may wait till it's out on video..


----------



## Beoga (Aug 4, 2009)

I want to see it because of Amy Adams, but I will wait until it comes out on netflix.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 4, 2009)

I liked Julia Child for her cooking but came to love her when I found out she was a spy and part of an international spy ring. I mean, that is beyond cool. I may see the flick but I don't know; I am concerned about the extreme sensuality warning. However, from the trailer I like Meryl Streep's impersonation of Child. Streep really did remind me of her!


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 4, 2009)

Beoga said:


> I want to see it because of Amy Adams, but I will wait until it comes out on netflix.



 on Amy Adams


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 4, 2009)

Streep seems to nail Childs in the trailer. It looks like it could be a fun movie. I do wonder why it is PG-13.


----------



## Quickened (Aug 4, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Streep seems to nail Childs in the trailer. It looks like it could be a fun movie. I do wonder why it is PG-13.



Yeah she really does nail it.

According to IMDB the movie is Rated PG-13 for brief strong language and some sensuality. 

Could be the use of the F-bomb. Which would make it brief and also garner the rating. 



Film Ratings said:


> Parents Strongly Cautioned. Some Material May Be Inappropriate For Children Under 13.
> 
> A PG-13 rating is a sterner warning by the Rating Board to parents to determine whether their children under age 13 should view the motion picture, as some material might not be suited for them. A PG-13 motion picture may go beyond the PG rating in theme, violence, nudity, sensuality, language, adult activities or other elements, but does not reach the restricted R category. The theme of the motion picture by itself will not result in a rating greater than PG-13, although depictions of activities related to a mature theme may result in a restricted rating for the motion picture. Any drug use will initially require at least a PG-13 rating. More than brief nudity will require at least a PG-13 rating, but such nudity in a PG-13 rated motion picture generally will not be sexually oriented. There may be depictions of violence in a PG-13 movie, but generally not both realistic and extreme or persistent violence. A motion picture’s single use of one of the harsher sexually-derived words, though only as an expletive, initially requires at least a PG-13 rating. More than one such expletive requires an R rating, as must even one of those words used in a sexual context. The Rating Board nevertheless may rate such a motion picture PG-13 if, based on a special vote by a two-thirds majority, the Raters feel that most American parents would believe that a PG-13 rating is appropriate because of the context or manner in which the words are used or because the use of those words in the motion picture is inconspicuous.


----------



## PointingToChrist (Aug 14, 2009)

Julie & Julia (2009) aka Julie and Julia ?review and/or viewer comments - Christian Spotlight? on the Movies - ChristianAnswers.Net

A site I frequent for questions such as why it is rated a certain way. See the review as well as user comments at that link.


----------



## Houchens (Aug 14, 2009)

I have seen the movie...cute btw. However, I was disappointed with the poor choice to invert unnecessary adjectives. I will add that, the word mentioned above was only used once, not that "once" makes it okay by any means, just wanted to note that the movie was not infiltrated with it. As far as the sensualilty, it was fairly discreet, and minimal as best I can remember...I did go with a girlfriend and we broke the "no talking" rule, so at times I was a bit distracted, as we were discussing recipes to try.

For the most part, I would say it was a cute movie.


----------

